# Platinum refining



## decentdude21 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hello, I have 20 kg AuPt, in which 6% is platinum. After aquaregia I precipitate gold from it, but I also want to precipitate Platinum. So I want to know, What is the process of precipitating platinum?


----------



## orvi (Sep 20, 2022)

decentdude21 said:


> Hello, I have 20 kg AuPt, in which 6% is platinum. After aquaregia I precipitate gold from it, but I also want to precipitate Platinum. So I want to know, What is the process of precipitating platinum?


Just AuPt alloy ? nothing else ? If this is the case, after gold precipitation, go for platinum metal directly, do not precipitate the salts - management of the process would be much easier. You can conveniently use zinc metal if you aren´t going for 3N+ metal - as traces of zinc evaporate at very high temperatures required for platinum melting.
But if other metals are in the solution, you will need to clean it, or use more selective method like formate reduction - altough I never used formate on high Pt solutions. But it should work as with Ag or Pd.


----------

